# Tankmates for my new German Blue Ram!



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

So recently I purchased a female German Blue Ram at my local fish store. She has been doing well in my planted 10 gallon tank and I'm wondering what tankmates would be a good fit for the tank? I currently have 2 harlequin rasboras, but I will most likely replace them with another fish. Maybe ember tetras or cardinal tetras? If anybody has any other ideas please comment! Especially unique fish that would work in the higher temperature. I plan to keep it at like 80 or 82 degrees Fahrenheit.

Thanks for the help and advice 

Braden :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 10G is a little small for the rams alone...I would not add other fish.


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

With only 1 ram and nothing else?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh I thought you had a pair. IDK anything for high temps that would fit a 10G with one ram.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

a 10 gal is fine for a pair of rams, even 2 pair would be fine in a 10


----------



## Braden8558 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. So I'm thinking either chili rasboras or ember tetras? Which one would be better in my tank and how many do you think I should go with?

Thanks, Braden


----------

